# 1969 Datsun 2000 Roadster



## roadsterdoc (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm new to the forum, but old to Datsuns and Nissans. I've been prompted to sell my 2000. I have a growing family and no time to spend on it. It gets driven about once every 3 or 4 months. I've owned it for 13 years. It was my daily driver when I was in college and then during medical school. The past seven years it has sat in the garage neglected...so I'm selling it. My wife is thrilled.  

It is located in Houston, TX. I posted it on ebay. No reserve. The starting bid is $4000, which is what I paid for it in 1993!

eBay Motors: Datsun : 2000 (item 140034451129 end time Oct-01-06 22:47:43 PDT) e=ADME%3AB%3ARTQ%3AUS%3A1

For more info on these cars:
http://www.sportscarmarket.com/affor...00-sports.html

Thanks, 
Chris


----------

